# Propionate Wood Sealer



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Was thinking about ordering some Propionate pellets for sealing my wood baits. I would be interested to hear opinions on it from people who have used it. Also was wondering if it makes for a good clear top coat or is epoxy more resilient? Thanks for any info!


----------

